# Is there anything besides Vista's Movie/DVD maker for buring DVDs from Tivo?



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I run 64-bit Vista right now, and until this OS I had NEVER successfully burnt a DVD from files from my Tivo before. (It's something I do only VERY rarely, but sometimes there's news/medical info we need to save.)

Windows DVD Maker and Movie Maker in Vista are excellent IMO. I was able to quickly figure out how to edit video, and turn it into a DVD, and it all just works (aside from a rare problem probably cause by weirdness on one of my subchannels).

Anyway, I have a preorder in for Windows 7, BUT 7 apparently remove Movie Maker (and possibly DVD Maker?) It "replaces" it with the Live Movie Maker available for download...only I've tried that, and that doesn't do what I need. It's project files aren't compatible with DVD maker, and it can't output to MPEG 2 as a work around (and the editing interface is worse than Vista's Movie Maker).

So...if I'm going to switch to 7, I guess I need a replacement for those programs, only I don't know if one exists. I've found most DVD/buring programs don't even really work under 64-bit Windows (including the one included with my computer!). Even if they do, I can't figure out the interfaces to them. Stuff I've tried:

-iMovie/iDVD on OS X-not compatible with MPEG2 stuff
-Sonic/Roxio-not super stable, doesn't seem to be compatible
-Cyberlink's software-seems to be completely unstable under 64-bit, AND doesn't seem to do what I need.
-Videoredo-I keep seeing this recommended on here, only I couldn't figure out the interface at all for the demo. I have no idea how to actually build a DVD from it, nor edit it in a meaningful way. Doesn't work for me at all.

It feels like I'm not asking much from this software. I just need something that takes MPEG-2 files as input, lets you simply edit them (to chop out extra stuff at the beginning, end, and possibly commercials), and then has a simple interface to build a DVD from a few MPEG2 files...and that's it. Yet nothing I've found aside from Vista's DVD/Movie maker actually does that...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

VideoReDo TVSuite is the gold standard for editing and burning TiVo recordings IMHO. Nothing else I've used (and I've used many) even comes close. Take a little more time with it. For me at least, it's the most intuitive and easy to use program available. If you can't master it quickly check their forum for some pointers. It really is worth it.

KMTTG is a freebie program you can try but I can't speak to the editing properties. It does convert .tivo files and burn them to DVD's (and other formats) though.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, but I'm playing around with it again and just can't figure it out. I've got the parts I want cut out in red, but I'm not sure that actually removes them from the finished DVD (using the Trim and Copy Source File command completely ignores those cuts, and just writes whatever's between the selection markers).

I'm not sure how on Earth it's deciding disc usage-my one show that under Windows DVD Maker would use about 1/4 a disc, uses up almost an entire one under Videoredo (and I don't understand why the DVD part isn't more separate for that matter). I just don't think this is going to work for me


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

richsadams said:


> KMTTG is a freebie program you can try but I can't speak to the editing properties. It does convert .tivo files and burn them to DVD's (and other formats) though.


kmttg does not provide any sort of DVD authoring or burning features.

Puppy76,
VideoRedo really is one of the simplest programs out there for editing and burning. I'd encourage you to keep working at it. Check out the How To guides here:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

spocko said:


> kmttg does not provide any sort of DVD authoring or burning features.
> 
> Puppy76,
> VideoRedo really is one of the simplest programs out there for editing and burning. I'd encourage you to keep working at it. Check out the How To guides here:
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=36


My mistake, you're absolutely right...no DVD burning, etc.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Puppy76 said:


> I'm not sure how on Earth it's deciding disc usage-my one show that under Windows DVD Maker would use about 1/4 a disc, uses up almost an entire one under Videoredo (and I don't understand why the DVD part isn't more separate for that matter). I just don't think this is going to work for me


If the size of the show you're burning exceeds the capacity of a DVD, VideoReDo will maximize DVD space to retain the best quality for the DVD. The more shows you add to the DVD, quality suffers.
Windows DVD Maker is most likely authoring to a preset standard, allowing you to fit more than one show to the DVD.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Puppy76 said:


> ...... I've got the parts I want cut out in red, but I'm not sure that actually removes them from the finished DVD (using the Trim and Copy Source File command completely ignores those cuts, and just writes whatever's between the selection markers)..........


So you've already used the "Cut Selection" button and have the parts you want to cut out marked by solid red, correct?

To make a DVD, click the "Create DVD" button at lower right, select your options and go.

Tip: Use the latest Beta version of TVSuite, downloadable here:

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showpost.php?p=39768&postcount=1

Beta releases seem to be how VRD does bug fixes and updates.


----------



## larry99 (Jan 31, 2009)

That one issue of how you know if your cuts are made confused me at first also. Once they are in red they will be removed. And once you get past that one issue I think you will find everything else about using VideoReDo is very intuitive and easy.


----------



## Pixel (Jan 10, 2003)

VRD works great for editing. Even HD stuff from OTA But it won't make an AVCHD burn. That's high def onto a regular DVD.

Maybe I expect too much, but I really want the best looking picture I can get without also spending a ton of $

So, AVCHD is it for me at this time. To get that, I use Roxio Creator 2009 with the blu ray plug in. For me, on my PC, it works great. Once I learned how to use it it's been fine. No problems.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

spocko said:


> kmttg does not provide any sort of DVD authoring or burning features.





richsadams said:


> My mistake, you're absolutely right...no DVD burning, etc.


KMTTG has a "Custom" command that executes at the end of whatever dowlnloading and processing. This could easily automate burning a DVD.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Pixel said:


> VRD works great for editing. Even HD stuff from OTA But it won't make an AVCHD burn. That's high def onto a regular DVD.
> 
> Maybe I expect too much, but I really want the best looking picture I can get without also spending a ton of $
> 
> So, AVCHD is it for me at this time. To get that, I use Roxio Creator 2009 with the blu ray plug in. For me, on my PC, it works great. Once I learned how to use it it's been fine. No problems.


Just one comment: Creator 2009 (and 2010 I would assume) are demanding of computer resources. May be balky (or worse) if you don't have a relatively powerful PC.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, I'm playing around with VideoReDo AGAIN, and I've got five videos edited (I guess...at least the parts I don't want are marked in red). I saved each one out as a project file...

I was going to ask how to get it to fit the content to a single DVD, but I think I figured it out-I guess after adding them you have to select "DVD output size", change it to something else and back to "Single Layer".

That seems to auto-select the bit rate needed while filling up a DVD, which is cool. I'm guessing "352x480" might look better than the default "720x480", since I'm lowering the bit rate a bit, so I'll try that. Not sure about that, which one would be better to do.

Not sure what else I should change. Maybe that's it?

Anyway, thanks for the help guys! I *maybe* finally figured it out well enough that I can use it! I like that I can output to an ISO file since I don't have my DVD+RW with me-want to test this out first.

EDIT: Seems to be semi-multi-threaded, I guess. CPU utilization is like 60-85&#37; for me (I only have two CPUs). Not sure if that means it won't scale well to 4 CPUs or what...but at least it appears to be doing it's thing, and HASN'T CRASHED yet which is more than I can say for the big retail products I've tried so far.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Many of us prefer to save to ISO file in all cases. We use free programs like Imgburn or DVDDecrypter to burn the DVDs. (I assume VRD will burn the ISO too but haven't done it.) This way it's easier if you want more than one DVD copy, and also you can preview the DVD on your PC using, for example (free) VLC Media Player (just google) and loading the .iso file. Thus you avoid wasting DVD media to find mistakes.

If your mpeg (TiVo) file is 352x480 and you select the same for the DVD, you should be able to save transcoding time when VRD makes the DVD image because it won't have to transcode to 720x480, unless you force it to transcode for another reason (such as forcing a certain size on disk). Most DVD players will properly play the 352x480 dimensions but a few might require 720x480. The key to avoiding transcoding time is to check the box that says "accept non-compliant parameters" (or something similar). Forcing a transcode to fill a DVD does not improve the DVD quality -- in fact the transcode can slightly degrade it.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm, I think I crammed too much on this first "test" disc. Ended up with a 2.64Mb/s average bitrate, which is apparently a bit too low (though not unuseable).

Anyone have a good target bit rate? Windows DVD Maker seems to always go for 150 minutes-that's the only option, and it actually works just fine. I think what I did was cram about 200 minutes on one disc!

At any rate, it *DID* work! I guess I do more or less have the hang of it! (At least it played on my Sony Blu Ray player.)

Thanks so much for the help guys! I was sooooo confused by it-I have some mental block with video/audio editing programs.



dlfl said:


> Many of us prefer to save to ISO file in all cases. We use free programs like Imgburn or DVDDecrypter to burn the DVDs. (I assume VRD will burn the ISO too but haven't done it.) This way it's easier if you want more than one DVD copy, and also you can preview the DVD on your PC using, for example (free) VLC Media Player (just google) and loading the .iso file. Thus you avoid wasting DVD media to find mistakes.
> 
> If your mpeg (TiVo) file is 352x480 and you select the same for the DVD, you should be able to save transcoding time when VRD makes the DVD image because it won't have to transcode to 720x480, unless you force it to transcode for another reason (such as forcing a certain size on disk). Most DVD players will properly play the 352x480 dimensions but a few might require 720x480. The key to avoiding transcoding time is to check the box that says "accept non-compliant parameters" (or something similar). Forcing a transcode to fill a DVD does not improve the DVD quality -- in fact the transcode can slightly degrade it.


Thanks for the info-I didn't know some DVD players might not take the lower resolution, so I'll just stick with the higher one. Makes picking one simpler! In my case, these are from my Tivo HD, so the video all has to be reencoded regardless. Interestingly, it says it just used the original audio track, which it said was 384Kb/s (I think b and not B), and didn't reencode it.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> At any rate, it *DID* work! I guess I do more or less have the hang of it! (At least it played on my Sony Blu Ray player.)
> 
> Thanks so much for the help guys! I was sooooo confused by it-I have some mental block with video/audio editing programs.


Although I can't help you with the ideal bit rate (I only record one, one hour show per DVD to keep the quality) I'm glad you were able to sort out VideoReDo. It really is a very good and versitial program. I think you'll grow to like it even more as you get used to it.

The only thing that would improve it (at least for me) is if they had a Mac version. Eh, hem.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks again guys! My test seemed to work okay.

I guess I'll go ahead with the Windows 7 upgrade, and if need be, buy Videoredo then


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Just be sure you understand the difference between Videoredo Plus and Videoredo Suite. Plus will create .mpg files but the Suite will actually author and burn DVDs.


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

For Linux users DeVeDe works great. There is also tivo2dvd for Linux but i would only advise those with rpm based distros use it because it only comes a source or rpm. And DeVeDe is easier to use does a great job and converts any video file i have thrown at it so far.
later
ld


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

bobfrank said:


> Just be sure you understand the difference between Videoredo Plus and Videoredo Suite. Plus will create .mpg files but the Suite will actually author and burn DVDs.


Thanks! I wasn't really sure what the difference was, but I'll have to remember to get the Suite.


----------



## nyy574 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have looked through these forums a lot and I think I have come up with the simplest way to burn your Tivo files to DVD, using all free software. I am not a technical person, so I hope this helps. I have successfully transferred shows many times with this method:

1) Transfer the show to your computer using Tivo Desktop 2.8 software.

2) Run the resulting .tivo file through DirectShow Dump Utility. Search these forums for a link to the software. This makes it an mpeg file.

3) Finally, I burn it to DVD using DVD Flick, a free program (dvdflick.net).

If you need to edit any programs, like taking out commercials or removing extra portions, do this in Windows MovieMaker after you've run the file through DirectShow. Save that new file as a .wmv file and burn it with DVD Flick. I've had some audio issues trying to burn it with MovieMaker, but DVD Flick works fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, but unfortunately Windows 7 lacks Windows Movie Maker, which was a great program  Without that, all I can do is just burn shows directly to DVD with no editing or what not 

I guess I really should buy VideoReDo TVSuite at some point here. Unfortunately I'm not sure how great burned DVDs are in terms of reliability, as I've heard their life expectancy is only $10...that they just don't last like commercial discs do


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Puppy76 said:


> Thanks, but unfortunately Windows 7 lacks Windows Movie Maker, which was a great program  Without that, all I can do is just burn shows directly to DVD with no editing or what not


Don't be sad.  You can download it from here.
http://www.windowslive.com/Desktop/MovieMaker


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, but the Windows Live version isn't the same program at all as what shipped with Vista, despite the similar name. It doesn't really help/work with Windows DVD Maker.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> Thanks, but unfortunately Windows 7 lacks Windows Movie Maker, which was a great program  Without that, all I can do is just burn shows directly to DVD with no editing or what not
> 
> I guess I really should buy VideoReDo TVSuite at some point here. Unfortunately I'm not sure how great burned DVDs are in terms of reliability, as I've heard their life expectancy is only $10...that they just don't last like commercial discs do


I have quite a few DVD's that I've burned over the years w/VideoReDo that still work like day one. No DVD will last in perpetuity, but if that's a concern you can always burn a copy every five or ten years. I'm guessing that the age of physical media like DVD's, CD's, etc. will go the way of eight track tapes by the time your DVD's might get flaky. I'd wager that digital repositories (be they at home or in the "clouds") will negate our need for mechanical recording and playback devices in the not too distant future.

That reminds me, I need to transfer those KC and the Sunshine Band cassettes one of these days.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I want stuff at home, that I control...not a fan of this 'cloud' stuff when it comes to anything important. 

And the thing is, with a pool of storage at home, you're still dealing with the risk of data loss. I'm not sure what the best options are. DVD+/-Rs apparently don't last anywhere near what a commercial DVD would. Flash memory actually loses the charge of individual cells over time. Mechanical hard drives might almost be the most reliable right now for long term storage, so long as the moving parts don't get wrecked somehow...

I just don't know, and I hate how impermanent everything seems anymore :-/


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> I want stuff at home, that I control...not a fan of this 'cloud' stuff when it comes to anything important.


Understood. But keeping important stuff at home is only as safe as your home. Fire can certainly wipe out almost anything you might have in any form. (Although there are "fire and flood proof" hard drive enclosures and safes of course.) If you really value something, storing a copy off site...be it in a safe deposit box or on your or someone else's server or two or both...is the only way to go. You could look into SSD (solid state drives) if you're looking for the most permanent storage solution. Even with heavy use their lifespan is estimated to be from five to as much as 50 years. I'd think one that's only used periodically would last a good deal longer.


----------

